# Brand New 2014 Cruze Need Some Ideas



## Qball17 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi new to this forum and I am looking to start customizing my Brand New 2014 Chevy Cruze 1.4 1LT. This is my first brand new car so i dont want to do anything crazy to it just want to make it stand out a little more than the others. I already bought a K&N Performance intake. Getting the windows tinted soon and probably tinting the tail lights, and eventually getting HIDs headlights and map lights. Looking for some advise on some more ideas. happy to be apart of this forum and looking to meet some new people thanks.






heres my baby


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze! Glad to have you here! You'll find that plastidip is used a lot around here. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze! Glad to have you here! You'll find that plastidip is used a lot around here.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


i second that^^^ see his or my build log we both have used


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Qball! Post pics on here for us to see your updates!


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

Qball17 said:


> Hi new to this forum and I am looking to start customizing my Brand New 2014 Chevy Cruze 1.4 1LT. This is my first brand new car so i dont want to do anything crazy to it just want to make it stand out a little more than the others. I already bought a K&N Performance intake. Getting the windows tinted soon and probably tinting the tail lights, and eventually getting HIDs headlights and map lights. Looking for some advise on some more ideas. happy to be apart of this forum and looking to meet some new people thanks.
> View attachment 53233
> heres my baby


Have some metallic silver stripes added. Look at mine. Have them painted. Last the life of the vehicle.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I like the Painted stripes ! Now you have to choose from all of the exclusive lists of money spender Mad Mods . 

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool Stay cozy Keep Cruzen and Best Wishes with yer New Cruzen !


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to CT! Congrats on your new Cruze.


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

Unless you need a front license plate for your state, I would remove the plate and bracket (unless it leaves big ugly holes). 
Makes them look a lot cleaner. I am glad my state doesn't require them.


----------

